# BRP Super Stock Truck Class



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just thought I would start a new thread for all things Super Stock Truck. One observation I made was:

It was very important to oil the bushing on both sides of the motor, and clean them out with out the motor running....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

All I can say now is they are killer fun. I did learn not to spray out the 370 motor with it running using CRC electronic cleaner. That Baby lite up. I will take it apart and see what the damage was.

They handle sooo well and the speed is just about right for everyone.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:



> All I can say now is they are killer fun. I did learn not to spray out the 370 motor with it running using CRC electronic cleaner. That Baby lite up. I will take it apart and see what the damage was.
> 
> They handle sooo well and the speed is just about right for everyone.


I know it sure smelled ugly!!! :drunk:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

yes they are a blast it will be great when its the cot stock motor lol.. are we gonna keep the truck class next year when the stock cars are running the 370 motor... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

At this point I'm thinking the stock class will run what We are in super stock with the 10/45 gear limit ?? bodies right now. Super stock will be what We are running now with open gearing ?? Body right now. Let's wait till 3/4 of the way into summer season to see how it goes.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

ok just curious thanks bud..


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud you have pm


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Got it the body will go Tuesday. Have fun on your trip watch out for the crazy girls gone wild !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> watch out for the crazy girls gone wild !!!!


and if you see them, be sure to take a few pictures!
:devil: :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

a few ????? TAKE LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS and bring em to the race


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

Yo, BUD, how come ya dont try a off-road chassis?? that would be cool.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Too much to tool, lots of $$ unless You know someone in China.


----------



## kzxctf (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey guys i was thinking about picking up a novak XRS speedo for the truck. My novak cyclone makes things a little too cramped. any thoughts?? I thought the price was reasonable.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

the XRS is better than the spy! You may want to check out the Micro GT

I use a GTX


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

unless You know someone in China. :jest: damn, that hurts.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

XRS is pretty good. You can use it in bigger things in future were as the others You can't.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

kzxctf said:


> Hey guys i was thinking about picking up a novak XRS speedo for the truck. My novak cyclone makes things a little too cramped. any thoughts?? I thought the price was reasonable.


The Novak GTS is great. I have 4 or 5 of them (2 in BRP's). It's basically the same speedo as the GTX without all the programming options and I think they are around $75.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I loved my LRP Quantum Pro, but they are hard to come by....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

MICRO.. You get the mulch out of that truck???


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

you just wait...the wind tunnel testing supports my lower rear theory....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I knew it the Daytona squat  But Tangs is higher check it out that may be his secret.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

We are not racing at Daytona !


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats right it's Freddies !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like 2 new racers coming to the truck class at the next points race  

Maybe 3 if ZOOM get's his done :lol:


----------



## kzxctf (Apr 25, 2007)

great the more the marrier


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

yep yep this 300 4 cell thing is takin off good bud !!!!!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

my contract has not been finalized and i don't turn a wheel without compensation.


----------



## 7734otdortoh (Nov 23, 2004)

*BRP super stock truck class rules*

Where do I find the BRP super stock truck class rules and what will a complete roller with motor & body cost? Does a regular sized servo fit or do I need a mini or micro?

Jeff S.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

look back in this thread for the rules http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=178894

as for roller have to talk to bud for that and yes standard servo will fit but all of us use micro servos they fit a little better its just personal preference or what you have at the time... :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

7734otdortoh said:


> Where do I find the BRP super stock truck class rules and what will a complete roller with motor & body cost? Does a regular sized servo fit or do I need a mini or micro?
> 
> Jeff S.


Jeff, Are you going to come play with us at Freddies? The PA Posse needs some more members. The trucks are a blast!!! 1/12th scale servos work great. PM Bud and he should be able to set you up with a racer kit with every thing you need for a truck at a very reasonable price. I have 5 BRP cars now and am having the most fun I've ever had racing with them. A great group of guys and good eats!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

7734otdortoh said:


> Where do I find the BRP super stock truck class rules and what will a complete roller with motor & body cost? Does a regular sized servo fit or do I need a mini or micro?
> 
> Jeff S.


Here are the basic rules. Don't have rollers but a kit with all You need except radio system and servo is $110.00
Come on out to the next points race on June 1st and check it out.

*New class Super stock Truck> *This is a new class for the summer series truck bodies only. 4 Cell 2/3 A cells with the 370 motor ONLY the Associated #21210 super 370 will be allowed. This motor has a flat on the shaft so We will be able to tell!! I will have some or You can purchase at any hobby shop. Motor claim will be $15.00. Same rules as stock except for the body, motor and batt’s. Body rear must be enclosed and trimmed no higher than the bottom of rear bumper, Max spoiler height is 1 1/4 in from the bed deck top.
Gearing will be max pinion 10 tooth min spur 45 tooth.


----------



## kzxctf (Apr 25, 2007)

It is a blast you can't go wrong with this class. The last points race was my re-entry into the world of rc racing and I couldnt have picked a better style of car to run. I had a blast and cannot wait until June 1st gets here.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

another brp addict :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

losiman2 said:


> another brp addict :thumbsup:


AND MANY MORE TO COME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

do we have a plan to take over the world or what :devil: :devil:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

if the rc world takes their heads out of their a$$es it would take 6 months


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bill >> When You think the RC world will do that????


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

I dont know but Ive never had more rc fun than when I run a BRP


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

AMEN Brother! BRP - the most fun you can have with your pants on.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Shipping another BRP super stock truck out Friday. He said He will be there Next friday. Also I heard from wazzer He is planing a trip down. 

Could it be that record turnout??


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Could it be that record turnout??


MAYBE!!!!!!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> Shipping another BRP super stock truck out Friday. He said He will be there Next friday. Also I heard from wazzer He is planing a trip down.
> 
> Could it be that record turnout??


Did that truck go to PA? Bud you have a PM.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - what is your secret for keeping your speed in the corners?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You have to have the front end set up soft like I have said in the past. I'm running no preload on the front silver springs. You will have to lenghten the king pins to get that. If your fronts are coneing it is too stiff. 

I drive into the turn under power starting my turn well back from the actual turn as I get to the center of the turn I give it a quick blip of the throttle and get back on it. The way around each turn depends on the traffic. Most everyone drives in straight then trys to turn sharp and set there chassis up to do this but I think that way You scrub some speed off. You have to be smooth. If You may have noticed many times I will go wide in then turn early and exit low passing the cars as they go wide by driving too deep and pushing out on exit.
It is hard to explain after doing it for so long.
Maybe it will be able to see it in the video.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

lengthen kingpins ?? is this accomplished by sanding corner of chassis or by unscrewing nut on kingpin or shortening steering blocks


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bill Weaver said:


> lengthen kingpins ?? is this accomplished by sanding corner of chassis or by unscrewing nut on kingpin or shortening steering blocks


BUD,PLEASE GIVE UP THE SECRET :thumbsup: :tongue: :tongue: :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

all of the above bill and davon i already showed you that and you didn't listen :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Take king pin out. file front plate on bottom I would take like .020 off then reset king pin so You have the spring with the top shoulder washer just touching the e clip. Tighten down There may not be much for the bottom nut just make sure it has all the threads in the nut. I also glue both nuts when all is set. You may have to chamfer the bottom hole of the sterring block since it may snag the king pin were the threads are.
Try all this before shortening steering block. If You get that too short it may bind.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

losiman2 said:


> all of the above bill and davon i already showed you that and you didn't listen :tongue:


WHAT DID YOU SAY???? I WASN'T LISTENING :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I hope to have longer king pins by the next race.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Have you tried viagra??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Steering king pins.


----------



## nicky-bobby04 (May 15, 2007)

and you guys call me a whinner!!!!!! you big babies!!!!! yeah my dad will be there on the 22nd but not me!!!   are you going to cry because im not there?? huh?!?!?! haha


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

nicky-bobby04 said:


> and you guys call me a whinner!!!!!! you big babies!!!!! yeah my dad will be there on the 22nd but not me!!!   are you going to cry because im not there?? huh?!?!?! haha


Bummer !!!! See You next time.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

nicky-bobby04 said:


> are you going to cry because im not there?? huh?!?!?! haha


IAN WILL


----------



## nicky-bobby04 (May 15, 2007)

haha....dave your really funny!!!! your lucky im not going to be there to kick your butt!!! haha   :tongue: :tongue: i will miss you guys!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud truck bodies in yet??


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

DAVON said:


> IAN WILL


na i wont why i have a girlfriend lol :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

tcian said:


> na i wont why i have a girlfriend lol :thumbsup:



CHEATER !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

It's Ian of Arabia!!! He's got a Harem. :thumbsup: When he's older he'll learn one is more than enough. :freak:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

martian 710 and K-5 caper >>> Your items went out today. Had to wait for bodies to come in.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks Bud!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Any luck with the stone?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Nope!!! Not as far as I know anyway. It hasn't bothered me any since Tuesday night at least. UPS just dropped off my parts. Thanks, Bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## nicky-bobby04 (May 15, 2007)

losiman2 said:


> CHEATER !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


thanks dave!!! i dont care either...because i got myself a man too... :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Received the goods this afternoon also Bud, thanks K5


----------



## 7734otdortoh (Nov 23, 2004)

*Long king pin*

Bud,

Did you get the longer king pin yet?  Want to try them next Friday if you have any.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I hope to have them this week !!!!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Bud, You got PM


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

ZOOM >>> Got that truck ready???


----------

